# Wallpapers quality



## orha (Sep 12, 2006)

I make screen saver with my wallpapers, what you think...
http://www.teretana.co.ba/download/Mr_Olympia_screen_saver.zip


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

If you didnt save it as a zipped file i think more peeps would open it cos you dnt really knwo what your openin, if you understand.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

Yah....just upload it on imageshack or something =S....more people would give feedback if it was uploaded on a link not a zip file


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I think changing it from a zip file would be a good idea.


----------



## gdhaliwal23 (Feb 9, 2008)

*UFC Wallpapers*

If you want UFC wallpapers visit UFC Wallpapers


----------

